# Авиация > Однополчане >  Выпускники ХВВАИУ 1985г.

## Alexander

Отзовитесь кто носился по орбите в парке вокруг МиГ 21 и умирал на полосе возле столовой кто ходил в увал через перекладину и в самоход за пивом и кто стойко переносил остальные тяготы и радости курсантской жизни на первом факультете с 1980 по 1985 годы  :)

----------

Прочитал томные строки сего письма, неужели все было так плохо?
Больше наверное хорошего.
Олег Киселев 8-ая группа.
пиши kison7@mail.ru

----------


## Alexandr

Привет Олег !Наоборот я считаю это лучшими годами своей жизни есть что вспомнить подробности на твой адрес ,а оставил здесь сообщение твой сосед по кубрикам Лебедев Александр из пятёрки просто я ещё не знал что есть чисто наш форум.

----------


## Alexandr

После выпуска разлетелись во все концы бывшего СССР и даже дальше.Буду рад любой информации о Касаткине Александре выпуск 1985 года первый факультет пятая группа.По последним сведениям ещё в 1996 году служил в пос.Смирных о.Сахалин после расформирования части собирался уезжать на Украину сам он из Краматорска.Если кто-нибудь что-то знает оставьте сообщение заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Alexandr

Извините забыл адрес  kremen63@mail.ru

----------


## Маркелов Игорь

Маркелов Игорь, г.Кострома, пятая группа...

----------


## Любомирский

Если кто не знает, то есть целый сайт  ХВАВИУ. Там где-то должень быть список выпускников по годам и современное местоположение каждого.

----------


## Alexandr

Привет всем,очень рад тебя слышать Игорь,да действительно есть сайт нашего училища но народу там общается маловато.Там есть фотки нашей группы из моих запасов.Если что интересует можешь писать напрямую мне отвечу с удовольствием,есть адреса наших ребят так что пиши.   http://www.hvvaiku.narod.ru это сайт нашего училища. :Smile:

----------


## Любомирский

Александр - ссылка нерабочая.

----------


## Alexandr

Адрес исправен можете заходить на сайт без проблем. :Smile:

----------


## Aleksandr

Привет Всем,кто помнит и знает пишите на a.kstkn@mail.ru   Касаткин Александр г. Москва

----------

